# Selling my father's tools - anyone able to help?



## Landlord (24 Mar 2015)

Hello,

This is my first post on UKWorkshop so I apologise if this is the wrong forum. I couldn't work out how to contact a site admin!  

I'll continue with my request in the hope that I haven't broken any site rules...

Sadly my father passed away just before Christmas. Neither my mother nor myself have any need for my father's metal-working tools and therefore are looking to sell them. Unfortunately we (broadly) don't know what the items are and what they are worth.

I am hoping that a kindly forum member would be able to come round and help me with advice with a view to selling the items for a fair price. They are located in Great Missenden, Buckinghamshire and, as a added bonus, we own a pub so actual beers tokens are available for the help given! :lol: 

Thanks in advance,
Phil.


----------



## flh801978 (24 Mar 2015)

Just post a few pictures up and we can advise

Ian


----------



## porker (24 Mar 2015)

Hi Phil - I live just up the road from you (Wendover) and metalwork is a hobby of mine. Happy to take a look and offer my advice for what its worth. Please feel free to PM me.


----------



## Landlord (30 Mar 2015)

porker":8cg1ff3v said:


> Hi Phil - I live just up the road from you (Wendover) and metalwork is a hobby of mine. Happy to take a look and offer my advice for what its worth. Please feel free to PM me.


That'd be perfect. Thank you  

PM on its way.


----------



## Landlord (30 Mar 2015)

Ehem. I can't work out how to send a PM 

Would you be able to PM me or tell me how to send one? Than you!


----------



## marcros (30 Mar 2015)

You probably couldn't. Now you have 3 posts you can. 

There is a pm button at the bottom of each persons message. Click on it below the person that you want to pm and follow it from there. 

It will sit in your outbox until it is read so don't worry.


----------



## porker (30 Mar 2015)

@Landlord. PM sent..


----------



## Alf Beharie (19 Apr 2015)

Are the tools still available?...If so, any pics of them so we can work out what they are? You cannot post pics until you have made three posts...You made three in this thread so you should be ok now.


----------



## porker (19 Apr 2015)

Hi, 
I hope Phil doesn't mind me answering this post as I'm not sure how often he has time to visit the forum but I went and had a look at the tools in question a week or so ago and as far as I know he has not sold them yet and I was going to help him describe them. There are a lot of bits and pieces but the main items are all in very good condition and include a metal lathe, heavy duty bandsaw and a lot of machining tools like rotary table and dividing head as well as lots of cutter, drills etc., height gauge, nice Mitutoyo calipers etc. His father clearly looked after his tools and bought good quality. 
I dropped him a note yesterday so should know how he wants to sell them shortly.
Matt


----------



## Alf Beharie (19 Apr 2015)

porker":11zyt2v4 said:


> Hi,
> I hope Phil doesn't mind me answering this post as I'm not sure how often he has time to visit the forum but I went and had a look at the tools in question a week or so ago and as far as I know he has not sold them yet and I was going to help him describe them. There are a lot of bits and pieces but the main items are all in very good condition and include a metal lathe, heavy duty bandsaw and a lot of machining tools like rotary table and dividing head as well as lots of cutter, drills etc., height gauge, nice Mitutoyo calipers etc. His father clearly looked after his tools and bought good quality.
> I dropped him a note yesterday so should know how he wants to sell them shortly.
> Matt



Thanks for the info Matt. I have an old wartime LeBlonde lend-lease metal lathe that can turn up to 10" but a bigger one would be nice...Did it look like a 12 incher?


----------



## porker (19 Apr 2015)

Hi Alf,
The lathe is a Warco GH750 which is the same as a Chester Cub630, basically a 300 x 750 machine so can swing 12". Very tidy looking machine and didn't look like its done much work. 
HTH
Matt


----------



## seaco (20 Apr 2015)

Any pics there are several here that could be interested?


----------

